# Spike



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

It has now been 6 weeks since I have seen Spike I must now accept the fact that he is gone, I have no idea where he is but wherever he is whether in someones home on in Rainbow Bridge I hope you are happy my little baby me and your dad miss you and love you so much and we will one day see you again and hug you so tight .


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm sorry...  Don't completely lose hope, until you know something for sure, there's always a chance.

My condolences.


----------

